# 2008 NSS Coverage



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Since certain parties were chomping at the bit to view photos of the Summer Steamup, here we go:


Steve Shyvers' Customized Roundhouse Billy firing up the environmentally friendly way. 










Jim Hadden's Steam ditcher was a sight and sound for the masses. 


















Peter Comley adding water to his elegant Johnson Spinner, Princess of Wales. 










Here's a close up of the same engine: 










Rumor has it Justin is going to be building a multi gauge track in his yard: 


















Charlie Knoth's well running Ruby: 


















Rob Lenicheck watching his beautiful scratchbuilt 0-6-0. 










Jim Overland's GS4-GW putting in another stellar performance. Thanks for the loaning of the cars Jim! 










Rob Meadows' Aster Pannier at the ready. 










There were some beautiful loads on this mixed goods train. 











Many thanks to all at the steam up who gave a warm welcome to the gang from the east. I can assure you a grand time was had by all. It was wonderful meeting up with friends again and getting to finally meet some wonderful people in person. A wonderful show, can't wait to do it again. 

More pictures will be up after I sort through them all.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan 
Awaiting an important meeting...this is a moment to take a break and what do I find: more coverage of NSS- thanks. 

BTW- I understand the GS4-GW "cruised" to a new track record of 158 smph with full train in toll and having reserve power untapped on the run!


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not really sure as I wasn't trying to set a track record...As I recall, I was sitting down at the time, watching it go around. I do believe I was told 153 smph was the final recorded score.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Now with captions!


Backhead detail on Geoff Spenceley's King Class 4-6-0. It was nice to finally see the engine that caused me to have the steam bug infection. I can remember reading Geoff's review in a 1995 vintage of STiG. 










David Leech's hybrid Canadian Pacific class H1b Hudson built from an Aster NYC hudson and married to a USRA Mikado boiler with scratch built bodywork.











Mike Mckenna's Flying Scotsman at speed 










Dan Pantages' AC-11 at the ready for the Cab Forward-up 










Howard's Model T railtruck was a sight to be seen 










Dwight Ennis' NPC #21 is even more impressive in person. Great job Dwight, now it's time for paint! 










The fearless event organizer, Sonny, MC'ing for the Shay up. 










Jeff and Brent Redeker looking up to something devious while running Jeff's C-16 #278 










Dan Pantages brought out his S2 for some publicity shots with Peter Comley's prototype Pullman-Standard sleeper. 


















There were lots of "up's" at the NSS this year. Ruby up, Cab Forward up, Shay ups, etc. Here we see Rob Meadows and Chris Coley having a Pannier tank-up. 










Dan readying his Poison Creek heisler for a run. Looks like the steam oil, err honey from the Bear Creek is now an export item. 


















Rob Lenicheck's 0-6-0 put in another flawless performance on Sunday morning 










Tom King ran his Cricket and put a delight on some faces.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Genuinely enjoyed meeting and hanging out with all of you Ryan!  See you again next year!


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Ryan 
It was fun running the three cabforwards with you guys 
Also thanks for looking at mine 
Hope t see you next year 
Matt


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles, 
the GS4=GW are barely opened up. The next mod is spoilers to keep them on the track. 
jim


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 
How about carbon fiber body, fake molded headlight, and injector (reduce drag on the axle by removal of axle pump) combined with a long, long, long straight with bank turns should get us to the 200 smph range (with a full car train). One thing for sure, Gordon knows how to build them correctly. Would be a great video from inside the cab watching the scenery go bye!!!


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

did anyone get a photo of the new 2-10-2?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

did anyone get a photo of the new 2-10-2?

I didn't get photos, but I *posted a video of it*.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles, 
People keep saying I should get ball bearing wheels, but adding drag is the point! 
We should do a GS4 cab video with the Pacific ocean as the backdrop. 
It was great running with Ryan 

jim


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Ryan, 
At the Sacramento train museum they showed that the Daylight used funky retro 1950s table china called francesca. Probably the next mod to the dining car 
jim


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 
Ryan and Alan were highly impressed with your craftsmanship having retrofitted the Leech cars with the interiors. An inspiration to us to finish what we have started. Ryan now has a concept of how to do several cars that we could not get layout prints for. It is a lot of work to paint, layout and coordinate all the various aspect of each car, you must spend your time wisely. We might have to cut out the rally car runs, steam boats, steamups and all those retrofits that we continue to do so our cars will be complete and impressive like yours.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

Thanks for the extra info....now to find some 1:32 doll house china, or make some. Where's the Milliput at? 

It was a pleasure running with you as well. See you soon.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

R- 
1:32 dollhouse is hard to find 

I may use a round paper punch on the right color cardboard 
j


----------

